# The buy of the centery



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Wife was talking to her brother Sun evening and he mentioned the great buy he had made. Was out touring the garage sales and spotted a decent looking Cub and asked the owner about it. An 06 model (don't know the model number) the deck needed a little attention but motor was smoking something awful and owner was just wanting to get rid of it. Wasn't too long and $125 swapped hands and the Cub had a new owner. After getting it home and taking a look, he found an oil leak that was dripping down on the exhaust. Fixed the oil leak and no more smoke. Tractor runs great and BIL didn't have a need for the mower deck.

Don't care what model, a 5 yr old Cub for $125, Gotta be less than 10 cents on the dollar for a somewhat new machine. Once in a lifetime buy if you ask me.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Yep..right spot at the right time.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

I would buy it off him if i could get it over here........ for $150.00


----------

